# NW Indiana, Merriville area



## smoothbore2004 (Jan 3, 2005)

Looking for sub to plow and salt gas stations in merriville, hobart and one in crown point area. These were dumped on me today so looking for someone to take care of these without having to babysit. Call me at (219) 608-4665 and I will give you the details. There are 7 stations total


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Why do I get the feeling your a fireman? Gary maybe?


----------



## smoothbore2004 (Jan 3, 2005)

*HA you got me*

Yes you are correct I am a Gary firefighter. I am kicking myself for agreeing to take these but Speedway Corp was in a bind (or so they say) and I agreed to do these. So now I get the task of finding someone to do them since I am an hour away and trying to do them and my own where I live would be nuts. So if you know someone or are interested yourself let me know. 

P.S. you wouldnt be in portage would you?


----------



## santelikk (Sep 27, 2007)

Which stations are these?

I work for Kleen Sweep and get the "honor" of sweeping stations in those areas, just wondering if they are the same ones?

I wonder if they asked us for a bid? I'll have to ask the bossman.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Portage.......Correct! Looks like I should be able to help you out with those 3 accounts we talked about. Ill get in touch with you soon, little busy due to a death in the family. Just had a few moments to look around on here.

J


----------



## smoothbore2004 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Repost*

Still have not heard anything from anyone, so the work is there its just a matter of who wants it.


----------



## ferdinand711 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi there,

I am from Merrillville. i'm interested ,could you give the the details? email: [email protected].

thanks!


----------

